# Hey guys, a deal from Best Buy!!!



## silversaddle1 (Jul 7, 2017)

So a little birdie called me today and told ne Best Buy has a promotion going on on old laptops! Seems if you have a average, older working laptop, you can trade it in for some in-store bucks. Hummmmm. Really? So I checked it out and sure enough, Best Buy is buying them up. Sooooo, being the smart business man I am, I went to the shop to see what I have laying around. AHH Haaa! There is a pile of HP mini's. 2 GB ram, 320GB HDD, Intel Atom CPU's, clean units with power supplies. So, take two of them to the store and walked out with 150.00 dollars worth of gift cards!!! There are some limits, look on the website for details. LOL!!! I only have 27 more just like it to take in! Looks like the wifey is getting her new Ipad!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 8, 2017)

And after unloading all the laptops you sent the management a letter offering a good deal on all the old laptops they recently got in.

Göran


----------



## rickbb (Jul 10, 2017)

Hmmm, I have a half a pallet saved up wonder if I can get $75 a piece for them? 

Probably have to put the HDD and RAM back in, nope not going to happen.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, they kinda have to boot up. They don't need to have a OS on them but they must at least boot to bios.

My wife is happy, she is getting a new I-Pad.
My son is happy, he's getting parts for his gaming super computer. (I never knew they made RAM that lights up!)
I'm happy as I'm getting rid of the stuff!


----------



## etack (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey silver is this still going on? I can't find anything about it on there site.

Eric


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 24, 2017)

I think this is it;

https://tradein.bestbuy.com/client/#/catalog


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 25, 2017)

No, it's all over. They still do trade ins, but the values are lower.


----------

